# Larry and His Flask



## Skye (May 21, 2010)

so i came across their myspace and watched one of the YouTube videos of "Beggars Will Ride" and i'm in love. 
i suggest you check them out if you haven't yet. i don't even know how to describe them. it's just good.

Larry and His Flask on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

pretty epic.


----------



## cricketonthemove (May 22, 2010)

The bassist is an animal! I love it.


----------



## JohnFNB (May 22, 2010)

you should check out the black death all stars and barefoot surrender.


----------



## Skye (May 22, 2010)

barefoot surrender is probably my favorite band of all time actually. haha


----------



## JohnFNB (May 23, 2010)

yeah barefoot surrender is fucking awesome..i live an hour from nashville, which is where they are based, but ive never seen the whole band play together live...i've seen ben, the guitarist play a few times solo..but i think all of them together would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Skye (May 26, 2010)

you're lucky.
i fell in love with ben's songs like 2 years ago when Ben and Christian still played and i've kind of been obsessed. i hope to see him play sometime.
all together now as a band, they're that much more golden.


----------



## JohnFNB (May 29, 2010)

check out me and my friends old band....my new shit is way better, but im not really into recording anything anymore....too much trouble and shit...friends have changed and things are out of reach at the moment...but who knows later on. *myspace.com/nonothing* ...if you like it let me know.


----------



## Skye (Jun 3, 2010)

its pretty neat stuff


----------



## simpletoremember (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah larry and his flask use to be a 3 piece pop-punk band, and started playing folk/blue-grass type punk a couple years ago. i played a few shows with them in oregon. and they are some really great guys...


----------

